# Lagging pipes



## Tony Bird (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi,

Today I decided to put some lagging on the steam pipes of a recently made model stationary engine.

One of the pipes to be lagged with some fittings to keep the securing nuts in place





The string used as the lagging is used for rigging model boats and is first held like this on the pipe to be lagged.





The long end of the string to the right in the previous photograph is wound 5  times over the string held in place with the thumb. There are only three coils shown in the photograph.





A sharp blade is used to cut the string that was held by the thumb between the third and fourth coil wound on th e pipe.





The cut short end of the string is then pulled from under the coils.





The string is now wound tightly around the pipe and pushed hard against the previous coil.  When the end of the pipe is reached a large loop in the string is made.





The side of the loop which isn't wound around the pipe is wound over the the string that is for three coils.





This done the end of the string is pulled until the loop disappears.





Then the excess string is cut between the coils as before.





The string is then given its first coat of thinned paint.





When dry a further coat of not thinned paint ia applied.





Just noticed that I only put two coils before getting rid of the loop three is better.

Regards Tony.


----------



## JCSteam (Aug 25, 2017)

Great tutorial Tony


----------

